# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  قصة عوض لدكتور طارق جبريل

## waleed salih

*انادايراحكيلكم قصة عوض وطارق عليلسان طارقالله يطراهمبالخير...
دحين يا الحبان ونحن في الثانويانا وصحبي عوض دا كناشغالينطلب
مع بناي كدي ايدو خضراْء تحلف تقول الزول دة ساقية يمينمن تبدأالاجازة ونحنمدورين
يوم في الصحافة ومرة اركويت وساعات في الامتداد.. المهمالخرطوم دي تحلف تقول بنيناهاانا وعوضدا... تمانية صفايح رملة وواحد اسمنتوالملطم يكون جاهز... جيب الطوب يا ولدغربلالرملة يا ولد... الخرصانة وصلت ولالسه... بكرة حا نعمل البيم...
المهم يا الحبان الرزق يوم قام ساقنا للعماراتعندنا فيها شغل شهر وكان الوكت آخرالاجازة
ونحن مقدمين للجامعة بعد ما امتحناالشهادة.. 
عوض صحبي دا شليق شلاقة عدوكم.. قام يوم ونحن ماشين علىالعمارات جاباورنيك الجامعةمعاهو
قال عايز يستاذن من المعلم عشان يكمل الاجراءات... اناالكلام حرقني خفت الارانيك دي تقومتغتس في الاسمنت والطوب ويكون تعبنا راح شمار فيمرقة...
المهم طلعنا الطابق التالت عشان نغير ونلبس لبس الشغل... عوض صاحبيمبسوط الليلة ويغني شافلومسمار علق فيهو هدوما وبدأ يلبس في لبس الشغل.. عندوفنيلة تحلف تقول الفطيرة البيخلوها في آخر الصاج ديكوبيسموها (القرقوشة) يمين انبقي مابلاها ما تتلبس... والعرق الفيها لو كبوهو في بطارية عربية نازلة تولع...امابنطلون الشغل بالله تقول ضربوا لغمكله مقدقد تقول غربال دراب..
انا قلت ليهياخي ما نغير لبس الشغل دا هنا في العمارات ديل ناس هايويمكن يتهمونا باكلة لحومالبشر... حلف ما يغيرو لكن الحكاية يبدو عندها معنى بعدين بيظهر..
المهم كملناصباحيتنا وقبل ما نمشي نفطر قلت ليه ياخي الارانيك ديشوفليها طوبة اهجرها بيهاعشان ماتطير قال لي يا زول ما تخاف يلا نمشي نفطر... ومشينا الديم يا ابو ساندراوضربنا الفول في سوق الديم وجينامنفوخين وكروشنا قدامنا زي الحنابيك تحلف لو ختوليك سهم نشاب في صرتك وقالولك شيل نفسك وتاني ختو السهميصل الصحافة من الديم منشدة مازردناها فول...
عوض على غير عادتو يغني ساكت فيالطريق... المهم لامنوصلنا لقينالكمبنيتا سمحه جنس سماح واقفة منتظرانا... جملة الايمان وجيها من شدةما ناعم ان بقى كبولم فيهو عسل نحلينزلق منه.. بالله البت وشها اصفر ومندي تقولمنقة قلب التور... وانا وعوض صحبي وقفنا مبلمين تحلف تقولما عمرنا اتكلمنا قبلدة.. والموقفكانت فيهو مفارقات عجيبة خلاص البت بي سماحتها دي كلها وعوض وشوامليان اسمنت وراسه مغبر عامل زيالدرابة... المهم يا الحبان البنية قامت حلت الموقفوسألتنا منو فيكم عوض؟
انا اتشجعت وقلت ليها دا... قامتقالت ليه انت حا تدخلالسنة دي كليةالصيدلة؟؟؟ قاليها ايوة..
قامت قالت ليه: ياخي انت راجلمكافحخلاص... الكلمة دي وقعتلنا فيجرح... لاننا كنا بنسمعها من اخوان عوض الكبار لمنيجوا من الجامعة ونحن منجعصين وصتهم ويقعدوا يتكلموا عنكفاح الطلبة والديفييشنوكلاما غلادغلاد كدي نحن مانا فاهمين منه اليكتحنا....
اها يا الحبان البت بدت تسأل فيناجنس اسئلتا تقول شغالة في جهازالامن... شيعن الوالدين وشي عن الظروف وشي عن الطموح... وعوض مبلم ومقهي تقولماكلو أمانة... انا القصة حرقتني... ياخي نحن جايين نشتغلولا نعمل معاينة... قمتاستأذنت منها عشاننشتغل ومشينا لي اسمنتينا وطوبنا... جملة الايمان عوض من طلعناكضم الكضمة الياها.... ونسى كلو كلو موضوع الارانيك.. اناالقصة ضربتلي في راسي انتالزولة دي من وينعرفت اننا مقدمين للجامعة... فقدنا الارانيك ما لقيناهن... اتاريها طارت معبنطلون عوض ووقعت في حوش النسوان... قلت لي عوض زي ما جبتهن تمشيتجيبن.. المهم زولكم اتشجع ومشى جابن وانا اتاوق عليه منفوق... زولكم العرق الطلعمنه في جيبالارانيك دي من ما بدينا نشتغل طلب ما طلع منه عرق قدر دة... وجاني صوتومبحوح... قال لي الزولة دي قالت انها معجبةبي كفاحنا دة... قلت ليه يا زول انسىالموضوع دا وخلينا في طوبنا دا...
تاني يوم يا الحبيبين نلقالكم البنيةمنتظرانابي شاي الصباح ومعاهو كيك.... علىباليمين قايلين نفسنا دخلنا الجنة عديل... واصلوالكان لي عوض قرب يقول صدق وعده دي واحدة من الحورالعين... البنية اتاريها دخلهاعوض فينافوخها... ومن السواق بتاعم عرفنا انه ابوها تاجر ليه ضل وعنده 3 بنات بسوعنده مزارع وجاه... سبحان الله الهيلمانةدي كلها و3 بنات بس... كان يجي يشوف ابوعوضاي مرة قابلته في الطريق عجبته عرسها وبقى يملص في الشفع زي قزقيزالتسالي... بالله بيوت الحلة كلهن مافي واحد فيهن ما ختاهو حرامي الابيت ناس عوض... لانه منكترة العناقريبالفيهو حقت البطان (الاولاد) الحرامي ما عندو طريقة ينزل رجلينو... انا عوض داان بقيت دايرو في شي بعد 11 بالليل عارفعنقريبو وين بس ارفع راسي فوق الحيطة وعينيلي عوض مدلدل راسي في شناط الليل عنقريب مرخي كدة تقولحفرة دخان واديهو حجر زولكمطوالي يطلعيقابلني...
المهم يا الحبان ضربنا الكيك والشاي وطلعنا ليشغلنا... ومن طلعنا وعوض مقهي... قلت ليهو عجبتك.. قال لي دي منوالمابتعجبو... قلت ليهو ياولدنا ضمنت انك حاتسكن في العمارات بس عليك الله ما تنساني... ونسيبك القادم دةعندو مزارع وانا داخل بيطرة يعني ما تتغاتت... زولكم ضحكلامن طلعلو ضرسالعقل...


ونواصل .......................
*

----------


## waleed salih

*المهم يا الحبيبين... بقينا نجي نلقالكم شي عصير شي كيك شي منقة جاية من المزرعة لامن سوينالنا جضيمات... المشكلة بقت في انه نحن لامن نطلع ما بنقدر ننزل والقصة دي كانت محرقة عوض في فشافيشو... قمت قلت ليه عندك حل واحد بس انت بدل تشتغل معانا فوق تقوم ترفع الرملة وبي كدة تشوف الجكس وتاخد ليك حنك حنكين... زولكم ما صدق كلم المعلم ومن تاني يوم بقى يطلع في الرملة... بس زولي انا عارفو قصةالرملة دي ما بيقدر عليها ومروتو ماها قدر دة.... لانه لامن تجي الساعة 12 وزولي يتفنس وشكله وهو مفنوس وشايل الصفيحة زي علامة الاستفهام... وشعر راسو زي بوخ السليقة...

عوض بقى يطلع في الرملة ويتشجع لامن البنية تديهو بسمة من بعيد... جملة الايمان الزول ان بقينا قلنالوا ترفع رملة الخرطوم دي كلها هنا كان رفعها... بس مرات لامن البت تبقى ماها في وتشوفو طالع بي صفيحتو يمين لسانو ماديهو زي كلب الحر... وعيونه من التعب زي عيون ام سيسي... ولامن البنية تكلمه... يا زول جضومه تتنفخ زي العندو برنبوفي (ابوعديلات )... وتحلف تقول الزول دا ان بقى مات وهو في الحالة دي حا يدفنوهو وهو ضاحك لا قعر اضانو..
الايام الاولى كلها وانا اتاوق فيهو من فوق زي الزول الصابة فوقو مطرة البت تتونس معاهو وهو مبلم زي ولد الطهور ... بعد اسبوع كدة حتا لسانو اتفك... وشوف عيني بقى يقول ليها صباح الخير... عوض يقول صباح الخير.. ايوة والله... عوض الناشف داك زي عود الطلح بقى يجي ممسح وشعره مسرح.. ومريح كمان بالرغم من انه الريحة عاملة زي النفتالين... لكن اهوعوض بقى يتريح بعد ما كانت ريحتو مع العرق ترمي الصقر.. والله ان بقيت مريت بي جنبو ساكت ريحتو تخليك تدخل في غيبوبة.... يا جماعة خير زولكم اشترى ليه مراية شخصية لانه لو ختاها مع اخوانه الكتار ديك الا يوزعوها زرة زرة بيناتهم... وبقى بعد نضرب الفول في الديم يشيل باقي الزيت ويتمسح بيهو... عشان يظهر ناعم وكدة...

المهم يا الزينين زولكم بقى يهضرب بالبنية والبنية مكسرة فيهو... واصلو كان لي عوض ما عايز الطابق دا كلو كلو ما يتم... عوض المسكين الغنماية تاكل عشاهو بفى يغني شيتا: اساسق بالدريب الجايي بي حداكا.... وشيتا انا دستوري نازل هناك في العمارات... ودي ما بعرفو جابها من وين... دحين انا شفت زولي اتشعلقلو جنس شعليقة يفكو منها الله ساكت..
- شوف يا عوض انت راجل رفيق العمركله القصة شكلها ما لافقة معاك
- ياخي ليه عشان انا فقير يعني
- ما كدة ياالحبيب بس انت لسة المشوار قدامك فيهو مليون كيلومتر
- ياخي بقطعوا معاها
- يا راجل البنية دي سميحة ما قلنا حاجة بس صعب تنتظرك حا يجي اي واحد مرتاح ومتمسح ويخطفها منك وانت تبقى فاتح خشمك زي العوير...
- ياخي انت مالك عايز تكسرمقاديفي
- هي وينة مقاديفك دي انت عندك مليون اخو وناس ابوك راجنك تقول لي مقاديف
زولكم عين لي كويس وكبسني بنية وخلاني مرمي ومشى...


*

----------


## waleed salih

*المهم يا الحبان اخدت بنيتي ومشيت كمدتها في قلبي وكملت شغلي ومشيتللبيت...
اصبحنا الصباح وكان يوم خميس وطبعا يوم الخميس مهم جدا في حياة الطُلب لانه يوم صرف القروش... والواحد دايما بيكون قافل على كيلو باسطة وكدة..
المهم عوض جاء مبلم لا ناضمني لا ناضمتو.. كل واحد فينا مشى لي شغلو...
عوض علي زعلتو مني البنية الصباح كلو كلو ما ظهرت... زولكم عيونه حمرت وعرقوا نازل يخرخر... ووشو بقى زي ملاح الويكة البايت.. تاوقت عليه من فوق لقيتو رفع فنيلتو العجيبة ديك لي نص كرشو..
اصلو زولي عندو كرش ومع رفع الفنيلة دة بقى عامل زي الزول البالع ليه (قُلة)... وعلي العليه قام رفع بنطلونه السجمان داك لي ركبتو... والرجلين تحلف تقول كُنش (كمشة) عصيدة...
هسا البت السجمانة دي العاجبها في الزول دة شنو ماعارف..
مشينا نفطر وزولكم حارن،،، وعوض في الاكل عندو اكل غريب خلاص وحاتكم يقع في صحن الفول دة جف جف جف زي الكلب لامن يكون عطشان ويشرب من صحن...
لكن زولكم شال ليهو لقمتين وقام...
بس ربكم ربك الخير مع رجعتنا ظهرت ام الحسان... كان اشوفلكم الراجل فرح وابتسم زي الزول العندو امفريحانة...
قبضنا قريشاتنا من المعلم ومشينا لي بتاع الباسطة دغري ولهطنا باسطتنا في امان الله..
في الطريق الزول ما مبسوط وعايز يصالحني:
- انت لسا زعلان
- ازعل ليه انت حر انا حبيت بس انبهك
- تنبهني لي شنو
- لي وضعك والمشوار الطويل المنتظرك
- ياخي ما ممكن يمشن مع بعض
- ما ممكن يا عوض انت عارف انت عندك كم اخو واخت وناس ابوك قافلين عليك قدر شنو
- عارف
- لا ماعارف.. ياخي انت نسوان الحلة يتجارن عشان يحصلن بتاع اللبن قبل ما يصل بيتكم واللبن يكمل عليهن... ولا بتاع العدة النسوان كلهن يشترن نص دستة كبابي ونص دستة صحانة انت امك تشتري دستتين ونص احتياطي عشان (الشفع ) العندكم ديل... ياخي انت بتاع العناقريب لمن يدخل بيتكم يطلع منه بعد تلاتة يوم لامن نفسو ينقطع وهو ينجد في العناقريب تحلف تقول زول من البيت... بعد دة كله تقول لي عارف...
وصلنا بيوتنا كداري من العمارات وكل واحد فينا مشى لي بيتو...
بالله يوم الجمعة من اصبحت اشوف ليك زولي لابد جنب بتاع الدكان...
مشيت عليه وسلمت على بتاع الدكان... شويتين اكان نسمعلك جرس تليفون الدكان:
- بالله عوض جنبك.... ابوالزفت البنية السميحة على التليفون..
 اتاريه مصنقر هنا من اصبحت
- الو صباح الخير
 (سبحان الله عوض وصباح الخير اصلهم ما
 بيتلموا)
وشوية انا والهادي بتاع الدكان نسمع في القرقراب والضحك تحلف تقول
 الولد مولود في مقاطعة سان جيمس ما في الامتداد
- والله انا ذاتي اشتقت ليك
... دة الكلام
انا والهادي بتاع الدكان سكتنا ساكت وزولكم شغال في التليفون..
- والله انا زاتي ما عارف ليه عملوا لينا الجمعة دي اجازة
الزول دة اظنو الصلاة
 بقى ما فاضي فيها... وشوية تسمع الضحك... بالله عوض الضحكة تمرق من حلقو زي قدرة 
الفول الهاجرنها بي حجر... خخيي اهييييييييي اههههه...
- الليلة شربتي شاي
 الصباح بدوني...
هو دة حب دة ولا صينية فطور...
- بس انا وحياتك لي هسا ما
 فطرتة وما اظني بقدر لانه شايك بتاع الصباح كان بيفتح نفسي...
جملة الايمان 
الزول دة الصينية اليقعد فوقها يلحقا امات طه.. يمين يقوم آخر زول ولو جو صورو
الصحانة والصينية من بعدو بالاشعة ما يعرفوا كان فوقها شنو من شدة ما مسحها
 مسح...
- اها الليلة شربتي عصير المنقة ولا خلطي ليمون بس...
اول مرة اشوف لي 
حب في انواع الفواكه في سوق الخضار...
- تعرفي انا بتعجبني وجناتك
 شديد...
سبحان الله عوض كلامه كله طوب وملطم واسمنت الليلة كمان بقى يعرف
 الوجنات
*

----------


## waleed salih

*نواصل ،،،،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

نواصل ،،،،،،،،



يا زول مواصلتك دي ويني قطعتني في نص الطريق
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*(4)
اها نواااااااصل باقي المكالمة !!

لا والله ما بجاملك انا لو بجاملك معناها بغش في نفسي...
الزول دة بعد شوية حا يقول لي ما عايز اشتغل طلبة تاني..
- انت لوعايز تعرفي نفسك كويس انا بديك عيوني عشان تشوفي بيها نفسك...
شن طعم عيونك وهن عاملات زي عيون الصبرا كدي ما فيهن اي تعبير...
- تعرفي يدك من شدة ما رطبة وناعمة لما اسلم عليك شعر جسمي كله يقوم...
شعر جسمك قايم خلقة... الزول دة بالله تقول ابو القنفد شعره كله قايم زي الابر
حتى شعر نخرينو طالع زي المسمار الدافننو معوووج في خشبة....
ربكم رب الخير جاب مصطفى اخوهو الصغير يناديهو للفطور حتى زولكم قطع المكالمة..
وقام جري للبيت... شفتو الزول النفسو مسدودة... يمين انطلق زي بيرك عربات السفراء
للفطور..
مشينا يوم السبت لي شغلنا وعوض السعادة ناطة من عيونه يمين ونحن في الطريق ضاربين الكدر للعمارات الزول دة اي اغنية حب وجلكسات غناها...
بس الوكرة الوكر فيها انه دا آخر اسبوع ومنه نحن نخلص الشغل هنا...
لمن قلت ليهو كدا زولكم نطط عيونه ونفخ الهواْء من نخرينو زي الحصان بتاع السبق... وكضم الكضمة البي وشيها... انا قلت اسد ليه نفسه عشان يخلي الشغلانة لانها ما حا تلفق... اتاريني بوظتها تاني لانه زولكم بقى مهموم ويعضعض في لسانه زي الكلب الماسكو السعر....
فطرنا وجينا لقينالكم البنيي السميحه في الباب ومعاها اختها كمان انا سلمت بسراع وطلعت لي طوبي واسمنتيني... وخليتو براهو... الظاهر عليها اخت البنية كانت عايزة تشوف (ألانديلون) بتاع الامتداد دة... تاوقت عليه من فوق لقيتو يقرقر ساكت مع البنيات وبعد شوية شال صفيحتو ومشى لي رملتو.. لامن طلع فوق جاء عندي..
- انت مالك مشيت بسراع كدي
- يا زول انت سيد الشغلانية من اولها تموت موتك
- اختها قالت لي صاحبك دة مالو مسيخ كدة بس سلم ومشى...
- انا راضي بي مساختي دي يا زول والله زاتو عشان عارفني مسيخ اختارلي قراية البيطرة
- ياخي ما تكابرني انا...
- يا زول اكابرك في شنو انت جنيت...
- يمكن اختها تعجبك..
- شوف يا ابو عويض انا ماني فاضيي للحب... ووجع القلب ماني قادر عليه عشان كدي لا بقدر احب هسا ولا حاجة يا زول المشوار طويل...والبنيات ديل ما بينتظرننا... هسا يجي واحدا متمسح ومليان قروش ويعرسها ويخليك فاتح خشمك ويمشي...
- ياخي انت مالك زول متشائم كدة
- ياخي اناعارف امكانياتي... ياخي انت بس شوف في ابو البنيات دي كويس... الراجل يلمع من النعمة.. ما حسدناهو لكن ما حا يقبلبنا نحن ناس قريعتي راحت ديل... ياخي الراجل تريان وجضومه مليانة لامن مدلدلة زي معلاق اللبن... وشوف انت جضومك مكرمشة كيفن ذي السعن الناشف...
- بي شناتي دي البنية حبتني...
- مبروك عليك وخليك عايش في الوهم...

كملنا اسبوعنا ورجعنا لي امتدادنا وخليت عوض ما بين بيتهم وتلفيون دكان الهادي...
وبعد اسبوع انا سافرت مصر لي بيطرتي وهو مشى جامعة الخرطوم لي صيدلتو...
الجوابات بيناتنا ما انقطعت... وعوض كلامه كله عن بنيتو وحبهم وانها بتجي عندو لامن تشتاق ليه في كافتريا الجامعة... يعني شغال خلط صاح...
لمن رجعت في الاجازة لقيت ليك النيران مولعة...
*

----------


## waleed salih

*(5) 
رجعت من الجامعة في مصر في الاجازة مهدود وجسمي كله قطايع وكسير... واللهالبيطرة دي فيها جنس جري من اقفاص الجداد لي مراح غنم ومن زريبة بقر لي حوش حمير.. وعلي العلي الله وقعت في مجموعة كلها سحاسيح ... شي شيراز وشي شيرين... بنات مدلعاتكدة جوا يقروا بيطرة ليه ماعارف... لو في تور هاج: حصلوا يا طارق.. لو حمار حرن: شوفوا يا طارق... المهم يا الحبيبين قلت في الاجازة دي انجمة شوية عشان اقوم اشوفالبناي وين ونقوم نبدأ من جديد...
خالتنا سكينة ام عوض جات سلمت علي شديد وقالتلي: لامن ترتاح تعال لي عايزاك... قلت ليها ان شاء الله
حسيت انه عوض ساط ليهوسواطة شديدة لامن امه دي تجي وتقول لي عايزاك...
في المساء جاء عوض واتسالمناومشينا دكان الهادي نظبط البوش.. قام قال لي ما تعاين لي كدة عارف امي جات كلمتك... قلت ليه امك ما قالت لي حاجة بس سلامها وطريقة كلامها بتقول انك عملت ليك مصيبة ولاناوي عليها... 
ياخي انا قلت ليهم يخطبوا لي وبس..
- يخطبوا ليك وبس، انتقايل الخطوبة دي ساهلة، وبعدين ليه يعني يخطبوا ليك من هسا وانت لسة حتى ما وصلت فيقرايتك للاسبرين ( إشارة لجزء من الصيدلة) ...
- ياخي انا قلت ليهم نمش نقرأالفاتحة وبس
- والفاتحة بيقروها ساكت كدة ما لازم بشيلوا معاهم حاجات وقولة خير .. انت عارف البيت عندكم رزق اليوم باليوم... وانت ما عندك التكتحك ولا حا تديهمقزازة حامض الكبريتيك وكرتونة كلوريد الصوديوم
- ياخي ما تكسر لي مقاديفي اناوالله راسي ضارب وماعارف اعمل شنو
- انت ليه عايز تخطب يعني من هسا الجديدشنو
- شوف انا بكرة حا اشوف الجكس وبعمل معاهو مواعيد عشان تسمع منهابراك
الصباح عوض جاء البيت ودخل الصالون وفتح الدولاب وشال ليهو قميص من قمصانيودخل فيهو ومشى وفي المساء لمن جاء قال لي بكرة نتقابل الساعة عشرة في كافتيرياالكلية قلت ليهو اوكي
الصباح لبست القميص بتاعي ودخلت لي في جينز ومشيتليهم
- السلام عليكم
- اهلا د. طارق حمدلله على السلامة
- الله يسلمكدكتور شنو ياخي نحن يا دوب في مرحلة الارانب
- قميص عوض حلو في عوض بس ما حلوفيك (مع ضحكة)
- جابت ليها نبذ كمان مع انه القميص حقي بس قلت مافي داعي نشيلحال صديقنا مع انه لابس ليه قميص اصفر وبنطلون اسود عامل زي كبسولة التتراسايكلينكدة
- انت ليه رافض موضوعنا من الأول
- ياخي منو القاليك كدة
- عوض دايمابيقول لي طارق قال وقال 
- انا ما ضد الموضوع بس ظروف عوض بتصعب القصة كلهاهسا... انت عارفة ظروفه في البيت كيف والمشوار قدامه طويل شديد ووراهو كوم لحم لانهاخوانه الكبار الحمل تقيل عليهم فهولازم يحصل يشيل معاهم
- انا عارفة كل حاجةوهو حكي لي كل التفاصيل
- قاليك امه في البيت لابسة تموت تخلي
- قالها ليوانا عايزاهو كدة من غير كريمات (ابوالزفت الزولة شكلها واقعة لي اضنينها)
- طيبالله يوفق انا جيت اسمع ليك حسب كلام عوض وما عندي شي اقدمه ليكم سوى دعواتبالتوفيق
- لا انت ممكن تعمل حاجات كتيرة لانه عرفت من عوض انه ابوه وامه بيحبوكشديد
- ما اختلفنا بس موضوع زي دةصعب شديد اكلمهم فيهو بعدين انتو مستعجلين كدةليه على الخطوبة دي
- لانه اناعندي مشكلة في البيت واحد من اولادي عمي اتقدم ليومافيهو اي عيب مال وجاه وكله بس انا ما عايزة اتزوجه نهائي وابوي مصر عليه لانه وداخوهو وانا كلمت امي بحكايتي مع عوض وقالت لي خليهو يتقدم وانا بقنع ابوك لانه عوضمستقبله مضمون
- طيب انا حا اشوف معاهم بس ما بقدر اوعدك باي حاجة لانه صعب جدايستوعبوا الموضوع...
الغايزني عوض كان بيتونس مع اختها وآخر قرقراب ومخليني انامع محكمة المظالم دي... النصيحة لي الله اختها ذاتها شديدة بس مافي طريقة في ظروفنادي الحاجات دي عشم ابليس فيالجنة


*

----------


## waleed salih

*والله البنيات عزمونا غداء مدنكل ودفعوا القروش وكمان غمتوا لي عوض حق الرجعةكمان.... الله يسألني البت دي بتحب عوض دة جنس حب عمري ما شفت زيه
ونحن راجعينفي الحافلة سألني عوض: عرفت المشكلة وين
- عرفتها لكن حلها صعب شديد
تاني يومبالعصرية دخلت بيت ناس عوض لقيت حاجة سكينة بتعوس ليهافي لقيمات... وانا اموت فياللقيمات.... جريت لي بنبر وقعدت جنبها... الله ينعلك ياعوض المرة من العواسةوالجري في تربية اولادها وشها سود وملامحها كلها حزينة شديد... الله بيسألني بتعوسفي اللقيمات بالطشت عشان تملأ جرادلها بتاعة الطلس البيضاء ديك وتمشي تقعد جنبالدكان تبيعها وتلقط مصاريف الوليدات... شكل اللقيمات في الطشت زي قلاب الخرصانة... غلبني اقول ليها اي حاجة... ادتني صحن فيهو لقيمات وجابت لي شاي بي لبن وبقيت ابلعواحكحك في راسي... نوع خالتي سكينة دة السودان مليان بيهو وان اختلفت حكاياتهم الاانه النتيجة واحدة... كوم شفع وارادة تكسرالصخر عشان الشفع ديل يكملوا قرايتهمويبقوا ناس كويسين.. وزي ما قال حميد ناس مجروة وتجر(تدين) عيشن كمهو وديشنهانقدر..
- طارق يا ولدي قول الداير تقولو ماتحرك عويناتك زي لستك الفلكسواجنكدي..
- انت انا ما حلفتك تاني ما تسفي الصعوط دة.. مقنطرة سفتك كدة زي درجالقروش بتاع الدكان كدة
- (ضحكت لامن دموعها نزلت زي الماسورة المحلوجة ومربوطةبي دبارة).. تعرف يا طارق يا ولدي انا قاعدة اريدك ليه.. عشان بكون شايلة هم الدنياكله فوق راسي وتجي وتخليني اضحك.... نان يا ولدي انا ما اسف كيفن من الشي البيسووفيهو ناس عوض دة... انت ما تحمد الله الما شربت لي قزازة عرقي..
- افو انا خالتيتسكر
- نان يا ولدي عمايل صحبك دي يقبلوها كيفنوالله فضل لي السكر... واصلو انبقى كشف علي دكتور يمين الا يرشوني جبخان حا يلقوني منتهيي..
- طيب العمل شنو ياخالتي صاحبي حب البنية والبنية حبتو...
- حباهوبرص... انتو مشيتو تشتغلوا ولاتحبوا.. بعدين انت مالك ما حبيت؟؟
- انا قلبي ميت ماهو قلب حب..
- (رجعت تضحكتاني)... هسا انت فهمك شنو
- نمشي نخطب ليهو وبعداك هو يموت موته مع اهل البت.. ياكل نارو
- طارق يا ولييييدي نخطب لوا بي شنو؟؟ باللقيمات الانت شايفها دي ولابي صفايح الفسيخ اللا جوة ديلك؟؟
- ياخي البت ما قالت هي ما عايزة اكتر منالفاتحة؟؟؟
- في ذمتك يا ولدي الكلام دة كدي بيبقى؟؟؟ يا ولدي انا لابسالي تموتتخلي في كرعيني... شبشب زي النسوان ما عندي وتيابي كلها مهرودة ومقدقدة؟؟؟
- بنستلفلك الشبشب والتوب كمان...
- يا وليدي ما دايرة ولدي يتعلقلوا في حبالادايبي
- كدي قولي بسم الله والله بيسهلها
- يا ولدي الله عرفوهو بالعقل ماشافوا
- انت كدي قولي خير وانا متاكد الله بيسهلها
- صمتت للحظة وبدا الظلاميتسرب الينا... انا يا ولدي هينة الكلام عمك عبد الله ان قدرت تقنعوا عديلة عليكوعلي صاحبك..
خليت خالتي سكينة تملا في جرادلها باللقيمات عشان تحصل تبيعها... ومشيت على الديوان لقيت عم عبد الله فاتح راديهو على اذاعة لندن وخاتي الرادي فيصدرو زي كورة الشراب...
عم عبدالله شايفك ليك يومين ما مشيت الشغل وماسافرت
- يا ولدي منتظر لي قطر بضاعة اسوقه لي بورتسودان ولي هسا ما ملوهو
- احسن ترتاح شوية
- انت ناس اذاعة لندن دي حقو يدوك وسام ياخي انا من قمت وانتتسمع ليهم
- يت ولدي ياها تسليتنا خصوصا لمن نكون سايقين القطر مافي شي غيرالاذاعة ولهيب الشمس.... صاحبك مشى الجامعة.
- ايوة بكرة ان شاء الله بمشي عليهالداخلية ازوره
- دحين انت فهمك شنو في الشئ البيقول فيه دة
- انت كدي باركهاوالله بسهلها... بس انت قول خير
- يا ولدي دة كلام اصلو ما بيدخل العقل.. نمشينقول للناس ديل شنو.. نقول ليهم نحن حق الملاح عندنا في تلتلة..
- يا عمي همموافقين كدة وحا يدبروا امورهم وبعداك انت عداك العيب.

وللقصة بقية وشكلها حتقلب علي طارق ،،،،،،،،
*

----------


## waleed salih

*يا ولدي ما تدخلونا في ضفورنا نحن ناس علي قدر حالنا وصاحبك دة من دون اولادي فاهمالحتة دي
- يا حاج والله الله بيصلحها بس انت قول خير
- ياخي الولد دة منيومه وهو صغير عامل زي لوح التلج مجننا...
- يا حاج لوح التلج هسا عايز يعرس لوخليناهو كدة بيدوب
- ضاحكا بشدة.. الله يرضى عليك ياولدي تقنعوا يخلي الموضوع دةوكمان ان بقى ما خلاهو امرنا لله...
- بس كدي انت قول خير وكله حا يتصلح..
- ربك كريم يا ولدي
اصبحت الصباح مشيت لي عوض في الداخلية لقيته بيفطر..
- أهاخير إن شاء الله..
- كدي هسا فطرني بعداك نشوف الحاصل..
- ياخي انت غتاتك ديأصلك ما بتخليها..
جابت ليها غتاتة كمان.. طيب يا زول موت موتك اناماشي...
- يا طارق روق عليك الله ياخي انا في شنو وانت في شنو
- انت الجكس موش حا يجيهسا
- ايوة
- خلاص انا لمن يجي الجكس حا اقول ليك الحاصل
- ياخي الجكس حاتجي معاها خالتها عشان تعرف الحاصل
- خلاص لمن تجي...
أها ونحن قاعدين فيالكلية فجأة تطل علينا البت وخالتها وأختها كمان... جملة الإيمان خالتها اشد منهمكلهم... زولة منعمة ورايقة كدة... انا في الأول قايلها ما متزوجة اتاريها فايتةالاربعين وعندها 3أطفال كمان...
- سلام يا شباب
- عوض قام يتراشق: اهلابالناس الحلوة... دة صحبي طارق.. ودي خالة الشباب حنان... 
(ابو الزفت يا عوضالناس ديل شكلهم حايطيروا حنانك زاتو)...
- اها فطرتو يا شباب
- والله انافطرتة بس طارق دة لسةما فطر
- انت عوض خلصت محاضرات ولا لسة
- خلصتة
(يمينزولكم كان عنده امتحان ملاحق كان قال كملت)
- خلاص نمشي نفطر كلنا مع بعض فياراك اوتيل
- انا دنقرت علي عوض في اضانه: ياخي شغلنا في البنا دة كله لوجمعناهو ما بفطرنا في اراك اوتيل دة اتخارج يا ولدنا انا عندي جنيهين بس حقالرجعة
- انت قاعد تقول ليصاحبك شنو
- لا ابدا
- ياخي انا عازماكم الليلةوعايزة اتعرف عليك انت بالذات كويس ممكن...
- يا ستي انا ما عندي مانع بس ليهانا بالذات يعني
- عشان انت وقفت مع الشباب ديل وقفة سمحة وبعدين انا عايزة اعرفعملت شنو مع اهل عوض عشان نفرح بيهم
- يا زولة انت مالك مكبرة القصة كدة اناحاولت اساعد صاحبي وبس رغم انه الموقف صعب جدا
- انا عارفة وحاسة كدة
..... ومشينا اراك اوتيل.... 
- اها يا شباب تفطروا شنو انا بقترح ناخد سمكفرايد...
- شوف يا عوض قول لي الزولة دي تشوف لينا فول زيتو كتير عشان نتمسحبعدما نكمل.. فرايد شنو
وهي زاتها فرايد دي تطلع شنو انا السمك البعرفو القرقوروكان بالغتة البلطي... انا عايز اغمس
- كدي روق يا طارق عليك الله وخلي جنك دةالزولة دي عازماك وعايزة تعرف ناس أبوي قالوا شنو
- انتو بتقولوا في شنو..
- لا مافي حاجة
ضربنا الأسماك والسلطات...
- يا شباب شاي ما بطال
- يا طارقكدي تعال اقعد جنبي
- اوكي
- اها الحصل شنو
*

----------


## waleed salih

*والله الناس ديل انا اقنعتهم بعد صعوبة لكن لي هسا
هم ما مقتنعين وشايفين القصة ما بتجي يمشوا يد قدام ويد وراء
- يعني ما حا يجوا
- لا ما كدة بس بصراحة كدة ما مقتنعين انه يمشوا مع ولد لسة بيقرأ
وكمان الحتة بتاعة إنه انتو تتكفلوا بي كل حاجة دي وهم يجوا يد قدام ويد وراء شوية مأزماهم
- انت ما شرحت ليهم
- اكيد بس هم شايفين القصة قصة كرامة... والناس ديل رغم فقرهم إلا إنه عندهم كرامة فايتة الحد
وشايفين إنهم حا يجوكم عشان خاطر ولدهم .. يعني ما برضاهم
- ممكن انا امشي اقابلهم
- بيعتمد على الشئ العايزة تقوليهو ليهم
- انا بس عايزة اشرح ليهم انه نحن النسوان بس العارفين الأمور حا تمشي كيف... 
لانه رجالنا ما عارفين انه خالات البت هم الحا يشتروا كل حاجة... الدبل وامور الخطوبة كلها... حتى لبسة عوض من عندي انا
- والله أشوفهم وأرد عليك... بس حاولي إنك تفهمي نفسيتهم.. 
يعني لو حسوا انك بتجرحيهم حا تبوظي القصة كلها...
- هو ولد عمها دة ما حاسس إنه البت ماعايزاهو..
- حاسس بس هو مُصر
- ياخي الموضوع دة عجيب من أوله
- قالوا لي إنك معترض
- أنا ما معترض ولا حاجة ولا عندي الحق دة... بس أنا بعرف أهل عوض كويس.. 
ناس طيبين وفي حالهم.. ومنتظرين عوض دة ينتهي متين عشان يساعدهم مع أخوانه
- كل شئ حا يتسهل..
الشئ الحارقني وفاقع مرارتي عوض شغال يتبسم ويكب في الجلكسات مع القرمبوز
ومرة مرة يخت يدو في خدو تقول عايزين يصوروهو في جنةالأطفال
وأخت الجكس تراقب فينا أنا وخالتها زي رئيس العمال
- انت ما شايفة إنه الموضوع غريب
- غريب... بس بتنا بتحب الولد شديد وأخير لينا تعرسوا بي رضانا وقدام عينينا من تعرسوا من ورانا
- عوض زول كويس شديد
- انا عارفة كدة كويس... عشان كدة نحن عايزين نشتري راجل... عندك اعتراض
- ابدا ابدا
- انت ماعندك مشروع زواج كمان
أها بدينا في الكلام الأعوج... كان كدي نقوم نمشي...
- لسة بدري.... المشوار طويل
- يعني ما عندك جكس
يا النبي نوح... بدينا في جرجير الكلام والبحيت
- لا على باب الله
- يعني مافي واحدة عاجباك
- حتى لو في حا يكون الموضوع سراب ساكت
- ياخي إنت ليه متشائم كدة
- ما متشائم بس تقدري تقولي عارف حدود الحاجات العندي كويس وما عايز اتشعلق في الهواء
- حتى لوفي ناس انت عاجبهم شديد
أهاااااااااااااااااا
يا سيدي الحسن..... 
يوم بالمساء اسمع صوت الحاج من الشارع مع العصرية بيكورك:
- يا طارق في جماعة عايزنك
ألقى ليك خالة البنية ومعاها واحدة تانية وعربية تقول يا ليل والله جنسها شنو ما عارف...
والله يستر الحاج خلى قراية الجريدة وبقى يشوف فينا
- سلام يا طارق
- وعليكم السلام
- ياخي نحن قلنا نسأل منك في الأول عشان إنت تدخلنا لي أهل عوض ودي اختي محاسن
- ما في مشكلة انتظروني دقيقة
دخلت لقيت خالة سكينة تعوس في اللقيمات 
- يا خالة خليك من العواسة دي نسايب عوض جوا يشوفك
- النبي فوقك ياولدي
- أيوة قومي شوفيهم
ونواصل،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
*

----------


## waleed salih

*معقول القصة بايخة لمن مافي زول عاوز اعلق
نقيف لغاية هنا ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*استفزتني هذه القصة لدرجة انني ساكتب تعليقا عليها هنا وبعد غياب 
ان كنت ستكملها لنا فساتابعها والا اتمنى منك عدم المواصلة ففي العديد من المنتديات يبداون القصص ولا يكملونها .
تحياتي

*

----------


## waleed salih

*نواصل
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

نواصل



 مااااااااااااا شحتفتنا
انا بضامن مع رزان
:cal:

يا تتمها يا بحرد ليك البوست :204: :nrfza:
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*(9)
دخلت خالات البنية عند أم عوض ومشيت اقعد مع أخوانه
لأنه الحاج دة برة حا يبدأ يزرزر فيني برة عشان كدة اخير يزرزنا مع العشاء
......
شوية اسمع ليك يا طارق يا طارق
جيت جاري لقيت النسوان خلاص مارقين من جوة ويتبسمن
وأم عوض وأبوه مودعنهم لي برة.... شكلو كدة عوض خلاص اتورط
- أها يا جماعة فتناكم بي عافية ومن هنا اسبوعين تشرفونا وأنا قبليها بي كم يوم بجيكم براي
أبو الزفت الكلام دخل الحوش
- شوف يا طارق الناس ديل حايجوا يتقدموا رسمي وانت لازم تكون معاهم
يا النبي نوح... وأنا في شنو
- ياخي إنت صاحب العريس ووجودك مهم جدا
- ام عوض: هو لو ما مشى أنا ذاتي ما بمشي ياهو ولدي التاني
- يا حاجة تاني شنو قولي ولدك العشرين
وكلهم ضحكوا لي قعر اضنيهم والنسوان ركبن عربيتن ومشن
وأنا مشيت لي زرزير أبوي
... خلاص بقينا على المشي ليهم بعد أسبوعين
أها يا الحبيبين مرت الاسبوعين وبقينا في الكلام الجد
شفنالنا تلات عربيات وبوكسي عشان شفع ناس عوض ديل
انا اندرعتلي في بنطلون وقميص كان عاجباتني جايبن معاي من مصر
ومشيت من دولاب الحاج اتريحت ومشيت بيت ناس عوض
أها الرجال جاهزين.. خيلانه واعمامو اتنين واخوانه الكبار علي النسوان
ما جهزن لي هسا وأبوهو ينقنق في التأخير... ونحن ما عايزنه يحرِن...
- فجأة: يا طارق... طارق تعال... اخت عوض نادتني
- شنو يا حنان مالكم ما جهزتو لي هسا
- ياخي امي قالت إلا تشيل معاها حُقة الصعوط
- يا حاجة صعوط شنو كمان التشيلي معاك في العمارات
- نان يا ولدي إن بقيت خرمت هناك أسوي شنو
- كمان عايزة في يوم خطوبة ولدك تقنطري سفتك زي الكبريتة المفتوحة
- الله يقلعك.. نان ان خرمت اسوي شنو
- عضي طرف توبك
- طيب بدل ما اعضيهو ما اختلي فيهو سفايي فرد ويحيدي
- انت قايلاها حلاوة كرملي... امرقي انا اصلي عارفك خرفتي
- هو الشي الهسا ماشين نسوي دة ما ياهو الخرف ذاته
- سمح امرقي لامن نجي بوريك الخرف كيفنهو
... ومشينا يا الحبان.... تيت تيت تيت... لامن وصلنا العمارات
... اهلا مرحب شرفتو
... اتفضلوا اتفضلوا
دخلنا لقينالكم الدنيا هايصة... والبيت مليان رجال غلاد غلاد
النصايب تقول بياكلوا تِبِنْ منفخين زي شواويل الكاويق (شواويل مليانة بي ورق شجر المنقة
... والنسوان سمحات ومتمرات عكس رجالن.. شوف عيني الواحدة فيهن تقول
للقمر قوم وأنا أقعد مكانك وباين عليهن مستلمات رجالن... 
أما إن كان للقرمبوز أليلُم يمين من سماحتن
قلب الواحد ينتِل دق دق دق دق زي مروحة الطربيزة...
أماني صحبي ما وقعلو وقعتن سمحي خلاص...
أنا علي العلي مشيت أعاين في الحيط البنيناهن وبقلَنا سبب في الشي الحاصل دة
... جات جنبي خالة البنية: إنت ما عايز تنسى إنك طُلبة؟؟
- أنسى كيفن وهي كانت سبب الشي دة...
- امشي اقعد انا بعدين عايزاك
... يا سيدي الحسن تنجدني من المرة دي
شكلها كدي ناويالي علي نيي
*

----------


## waleed salih

*(10)
عوض انجعص جنب ابوهو... الحقيقة شكله اتغير بس يكتل من الضحك
لابسلوبنطلون رمادي وقميص ابيض وكرفته حمرا وجكيت رمادي
انا الكاتلني من الضحك الكرفتهالمشنطه في رقبتو دي.
... اتوهطو الرجال وبدواالكلام..
واحد من خيلان عوض قعديفلعص في الكلام ويعوج فيهو... 
انا في سري اقوله: ياخينا اكشح كلامك بسراع خلناالنمشي نشوف بوشنا.. الفلهمة العليك شنو انت جايي ايد ورا وايد قدام
المهم الزولقعد يطول في الكلام ويعوج فيه لامن وصل حتة: يشرفنا ويسعدنا إننا نناسبكم
يمينابو البت بس قال: مرحب بيكم وشرفتوا... النسوان فقعن الزغاريد .... ايويييييييييييو يو يو
انا طوالي عرفت إنه الرجال ديل قاعدين دلاليك ساكت..
وووب عليك ياعوض اماني ما وقعت وما سميت... انا خايف اجي القاك مزرزر زي أبين كروش ديل لا تهشلا تنش
... مبروك مبروك ربنا يكمل على خير
... شرفتونا والله بيوجودكم
... د. عوض في عيونا إنشاء الله
سبحان الله هو عوض متين بقى دكتور وهولليلي الاسبرين ما كملو
.. المهم يا الحبان صواني الخبايز والعصاير بقن ينطاقشنوانا اسكت ابلع واشرب
اخدنا لنا صنه كدي عشان الجماعة يتعارفوا وجات خالة العروسقالت الشباب لازم يلبسوا الدبل
بس يا الحبان يجن خالات العروس وبنات خالاتهاوبنات عمها مقدمات العروس والدنيا هاصت تاني
النصيحة لي الله البنيي سمحة سماحيكتلو زول
قعدوها هي وعوض في كراسي ماهلات كدي
وخالة العروس طلقت البخوروجابوا الدبل والحاجات
وعوض من شدة الفرح عيونو يتحركن زي البليه الخاتنها فيكورية 
لبسوا دبلم
وفجأة دخلت غنايتا غليييدا قالوا اسمها حواء قندران ولاترلا ما عارف
الزولة دي قعدت تلعلع والشباب دة هاص وختوا عوض وخطيبتو في النصوهاك يا رقيص
خالة البنية جات جرتني من يدي ودخلتني الدائرة واختلي قلدي مع عوضشديدي والله من قلبي
وبدينا نسكسك وخالة العروس تلزني وسط البنات
وانا اقوليا ربي تمرقني سالم الليله 
وفجأة شفتلي واحدا ليه فقهة كدي زي التلكي (الخشبةالبيكسروا فيها الجزارين اللحم)
زولكم منجعصلو في كرسي واللحم عليه كتير لامنمدفق من الكرسي بس تقول عجين خميرتو ذايده نازل من الماعون
الولد عيونه محمرهوشكل وشه ينعل قفاهو
ونحن في الهجيج دة وسط البنيات السمحات ديل
همست في اضانخالة البنيي: انت الزول المنفخ ابو نخرة كبييرا زي وحيد القرن دة منه ومالوفارزعيشتو بعيد من الناس كدي
ياخي حرام عليك... دة ما ود عمها الكانعايزها
اتاريهو يشرب في العصاير يبرد في جوفه وعيني ليهو قزازة الببسي يشرب فيهازي الماسورة المفتوحة في زير
حمدتك يا مالك روحي الما حبيت
- انت ما حبيت لكنفي ناس عينها عليك
أهااا قمنا تاني... يا سيدي الحسن تمرقني لي أهلي سالم منالعيلة دي...
واصلنا سكسكتنا وسط النسوان القاهرات ديل..
.. حاجة سكينة جاتمسكت ولدها وقلدتو وبكت بي حرقة شديدة خلاص
والله تقول عوض مات....
انا سبيتلي عوض ولي قلبو ولي العمارات وللفقر
... خالة البنية غمزت لي عشان انقذالموقف
جيت مسكت حاجة سكينة من يدينها وجبتها لي وسط الجكس البيرقص
وقعدتارقص معاها وقلت ليها : انبسطي في خطوبة ولدك عشان اجيبلك سفة من أبان كروشديل
والله قعدت ترقص وتضحك بي دموعها وطبعا الناس كلها مستغربة انا قلت ليهاشنو
خالة العروس جاتني: النبي فوقك نسيبتنا دي قلت ليها شنو
- ياخي مالكمخصماني بالنبي الشي القلتو ليها ما بيتقال.. انت موش كنت عايزها تنبسط اها اناخليتا ليكم تحتو قرض
- (ضاحكة) انت باين عليك داهية... أها مافي واحدة من الشبابديل ملت عينك
- انا عيني مليانة مصائب وبناتكم السمحات ديل ما بقدر عليهن... اناوليد ربراب وماني زول حب
وشيت عوض دة ان بقيت سويتو ابوي بيقطع راسي... هو جيتيمع عوض دي عندو فيها كلام
- بس نسوي شنو جيتو خليتو بناتنا يهضربن
يا ودالكرسني تحلني الليلة دي من الزرزير دة
انا كان عارف القصة حا تصل لي كدي كانشفتلي بناي جالوص واشتغلت معاهو
- شايف الزولة اللابسة احمر ديك... شايفهامتابعاك كيف
يا سيدي الحسن... اقولك حاجة... تعالي نرقص انا ما مني فايده 
- يلا... بس ما بنخليك
عوض يوزع في البسمات وغاتس في بدلتو زي قلم البيگ
مشيتقعدتة بينه وبين العروسة
- والله بي طريقتك دي بتكتلي ليكي زول... ليك حق تجهجهيعوض
- بس هو الجهجهني... وعوض دة حاجة روعة
عوض يتبسم ساكت زي الماسكين جضوموبي مشبك
- انت الزول الهناك دة ياهو الاخد الشاكوش...
*

----------


## waleed salih

*(11)
المهم يالحبان 
بناتن السمحات ديل شغالات رقيص... ورجالن أبين كروش ديل جابلوم شيتن مقرطس كدي باقيلي كوكتيل شغالين يلوغدوا فيه
انا شفت ام عوض دفرتو من يدها في الطربيزة وقلت لي عوض كدي خلني اللنشوف امك دي واجيك صادي
- انت مالك دفرتي الشي دة
- يا ولدي ما فهمت فيهو شي
- انا عارفك في الزيفي دي دايرالك حرف أليل قراصه ومعاهو بصلتا خدرا تمسكيها زي المايك وتقعدي تلوغدي
- (ضاحكة) اي والله يا ولدي... الناس ديل شيتن كلو كُتُر
- انت مالك عليهم اسكتي اكلي البتعرفي والباقي ضوقيهو بس
- يا ولدي قلبي ماكلني علي ولدي مابيقدر على الناس ديل... باين عليهم نسوانم قادرات ورجالن قاعدين طراطير
- هو وكر نفسو عندهم ... بعدين ما تخافي البنيي قاعدة تريدو شديد وباقية عليه عشرة
- أيي والله يا ولدي... باين عليها قاعدة تريدو ،سميحه وصديرا زي الوزين
- ديل مغذيين يا حاجة !
- ( ضاحكة) لامن دموعها جرن.... شكيتك علي الله ياولدي
- يلا سمح اكلي عشان الناس ديل عينهم عليك
... شويي كدي الفنانة الاسمها حواء قطر ولا شنو دي بدت تلعلع تاني والدنيا فارت من جديد
وقبل ما خالة البنية تصلني سوقت ام عوض وقعدت ارقص معاها وجن بناتم زي البلوم حاوطونا وهاك يا كشف
وام فستان احمر المره دي جات قاصداني عديل
قامت ام عوض قالتلي: انت يا طارق يا ولدي البنات ديل من قبيل انا شايفاهن وخالتن يحاحين فيك باقيلي دارنك لي واحدة فيهن
دحين يا ولدي ما تغتس انت ذاتك عشان الاتنين بتقدروا عليهن
- دايرة توكريني انا كمان ... والله جبيرين ان بقا سمعك علي يرصصك
- (ضاحكة) أييي ابوك صعب شديد
خالة البنية فكتني من ام عوض ومسكتني ترقص معاي
- الليلة ما عندك طريقة تزوق لازم تحسم حاجاتك
يا سيدي الحسن تنجدني
ونحن بنرقص مع غناء الخرابة الاسمها حواء دي قربت مني خالة العروس....
- أها يا طارق كيف الخطوبة بالله ماها سمحه..
- والله ما قصرتوا تب... واحسن شي خليتو الامور مغتغتة كدي
عشان اهل عوض ديل انت باقي عارفاهم ناس عندهم عزة نفس وكدي..
- يا زول عوض دربوا مرق وخلاص بقى ولدنا ومننا وفينا..
دة الكلام أماني ما وقع راجل..
- لكن لسة الدرب ماهو طويل..
- يازول الأيام بتمشي زي البرق
- أيي ما قلنا شي بس لامن يشتغل ويكوِّن نفسه القصة دايره صبرا كتير
- ياخي مالك جنك حسيب كدي
- نان مو ياهو كدي ولا انتو كمان دايرين تعرسولوا..
- يا زول هوي نحن بنعرف كيفن نسويلُم حاجاتم.. 
- أها إنت كيفن قصتك
- أنا لاني عندي قصي ولاني بتاع قصص.. العرس والحب ديل ماني قادر عليهن..
- ياخي نحن عديل كدة عايزنك لي سحر بتنا.. وهي عينها عليك وانت باين عليك ود ناس...

يا النبي 
*

----------


## midris3

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ابو مروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة تكمل

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏midris3, ‏waleed :wulsh2n010937esxh8:salih,:wulsh2n010937esxh8: 
‏نادرالداني
*

----------


## waleed salih

*(12)
- اقولك حاجة راجلك العامل زي فنطاز الجاز داك قاعد يشوف فينا
وإن بقاالضرب قام ماني قادر عليهو... دحين خليني النمشي ارقص مع خالتي سكينة دي
- (ضاحكة) يا زول راجلي شباب وروحو شباب ما تقعد تزوق..
- انتو مالكم شيتكم كلهكتر كدي
- (تضحك لامن دمعت) ياخي لا شيتنا كتر لا شيتين بس نحن بناتنا مربنهنعلى الصراحه
ونحن حسينا انها مايللاك وقلنا انت صاحب عوض وهو يشكر فيك وخالتكسكينة تشكر فيك
قلنا خلاص زيادة الخير خيرين... يا سحر تعالي جنبنا هنا..واللهالبنيي جات تمشي بي مهله... والله سمحه سماحةً تحرق في المصارين وعيونها غلادوحواجبينا ذي الهلال
وصديرها يعوم قداما زي الوزين.. وخصيرا يمين أصغر منالسبلوقة .والكفين شكلهن ناعمات بس حلاوة قطن.. والشي التاني مانيقادرأوصفه..
يمين ريقي نشف وقعدت أبلع فيهو تقول متغدي تركين ومتعشيفسيخ...
جسمي بقى يرجف زي المورود(الحمى) ورجليني بقن ينطاقشن وعيوني اتلصقن فينص راسي بس بقيت زي (القعونجة).. وصوف جلدي كله قام بس أبو القنفذ..
- سلام يادكتور...
يمين غلبني أرد وأحناكي بقن يكركبن زي الهبابة ولساني تقل تقول هاجرنوبي عتلة.. 
أهلا.. دكتور شنو ياخي نحن يا دوب في الأرانب... كيف...
- واللهتمام.. عقبالك إن شاء الله
- وعقبالك كمان... أنا لسة بعيد
- مافي حاجةبعيدة
يا ربي أنا هسا أقبل وين... يمين الغنا في حِته وانا رقصي في حِته.. اشتركله كله..
- اجازتك طويلة...
- والله زي تلاتة شهور كدة..
- وحا تقضيهاكيف..
- والله حا اشوف البناي وبرنامجه كيف..
- تاني حا ترجع للبنا...
أهاقمنا لي حركات الحناكيش...
والله يا بت الناس أنا ماني عندي شيتا أسويهو غيرالبنا..
- ياخي انت راجل دكتور بُنا شنو العليك..
- ما قلنا شي علي أنا لازماشتغل عشان أرتب حاجاتي واطلع مصاريفي وكدي..
- عجيبة.. المهم عايزين نشوفك فيالاجازة دي
- إن شاء الله بنتقابل...
وفجأة قام أبو عوض قال: يا جماعة كترخيركم وربنا يجمعنا في ساعة خير
- شرفتو كتير والله
- جات خالة العروس: ياجماعة ما بدري
- لا والله نمشي والليلة نحن ذاتو ساهرنا
- شرفتونا والله.. حبابكم عشرة
ونحن طالعين علي عرباتنا جرتني خالة المرة من يدي:
- انت وعوض ماتقعدوا
- عوض كان داير يقعد أليقعد علي أنا أبوي بيكون هسا شايلوا كلاشنكوفومنتظرني.. دحين هو إن بقا داير يقعد خليهو
... عوض حمرلي واعتذرلهم..
- خلاصانت وعوض تجو تفطروا معانا يوم الجمعة الجايه
- إن شاءالله
بيني وبينكماتلفتَ وشفت في البنيه... يمين قمره في العمارات
الشعر أسود يقول يا ليل.. والفستان الأحمر ملصق لو في جسم زي القمردين.. والعيون وااارمادي والتراب في خشميأنا من العيون..
انعل ابوك يا الامتداد بس برضو بنحبك..
شفتهاوشافتني...
ومشينا ليبيوتنا...


*

----------


## waleed salih

*(13)
رجعنا لي بيوتنا
- عوض: اسمع اقلع هدومك وتعالي نتونس برة..
- كويس كدي نشوف الجو كيفن لا جوة وبطلع ليك..
دخلت لقيت جبيرين منقطر في سريرو وخالف رجلينو
والرادي تحتو . وانا خايف منمدافع كلامه ارمش في عيوني..
- أهامشيتو لي خطوبة الجن دي..
- أيوة..
- والله مسخرة وشغل نسوانوكلام فارغ وعمك عبد الله ذاته مطرطش
دخلتلي في سروال وعراقي ومرقت علي عوض..
وقعدنا في الحجرين القدام البيوت... ياهم مكانا المفضل منزمن بعيد..
- هسا اليشوفك هسا مايشوفك قبيل..
- ليه...
- قبيل مهندم وعندك قيمهشوف هسا بي بنطلونك المقطع دة لاهو لامي ردا ولاهو بنطلون
- (يضحك) ياخي هسا نحن في شنو وانت فيشنو..
- شنو تاني كمان خطوبة وخطبتوورطني سبعين ورطه... شنو تاني...
- هسا الجمعة الجاية كيف؟
- لا جمعة ولا خميس تموت موتك يا ابوالشباب... انا عايز اشوف البنا عشاننبدأ ندور تاني
- أهاوبعداك..
- بعداك امشي اشوف قرايتيكمان..
- انت ما عايز تقعد مع سحرلي؟؟
- أها يا مرسال الشوق... شوفيا عوض انت عارف رايي كويس في الحتة دي..
انا لاني فاضي لي حب ولاني قادر علي خطوبة والأيام دي اسمعنصيحتي
إن بقيت لاقيت عمك جبيرينلا تكتر معاهو الكلام . 
- ياخيوالله البت حلوة وشكلها بتريدك والناس ديل ناس كويسين... 
- (غلبني أقوله سمحة لامن تخلي الزول يتقلَّم حتت حتت).. ما قلناشي.. انت الناس
ديلالعاجبهم فينا شنو... لانا زينين متل الناس ولا اهلنا منغنغين... شييحير..
- ياخي يضع سره في أضعفخلقه..
- إيي سر شنو إنت باقيليبومه... هسا نحن سرنا شنو؟؟ اماتنا مقابلات الصيجان ليلِن ونهارِن... وابهاتنايعافروا من تصبح لامن تشرق وياهو صحن القراصه وصحن الفول ولامن يسو لينا بيض زيالعندنا كرامه... نقرب نزغرد.. تقولي سِر...
- ياخي بي حالتنا البنيات عايزاتننا وراقدات خل... انت بس باركهاوبتتعدل..
- عوض... انت باقيليجنيت... انا جنس شيتك دا آآبسوي... يمين جبيرين علي يطردني من البيت وانت بيتكممافيهو محل لي إبريق ... وقتين داك أقبل وين انا...
- ياخي هي قالت بس نفسها تقعد معاك وتتونس معاك... لاهادايري خطوبي
لا شيتين.. وهي عارفاكسنيح وراسك دمق... دحين ياخي اجبر بي خاطرها بس
- انتو باقيلي حددتولي اعرسها متين... اتاريهو ضحكك القبيلعندو معني
وانا اقول عوض مالويتبسم لا قعر اضانو... 
- واللهالكلام دة من زمان بس انت عامل اضان الحامل طرشة...
- عوض اقولك شي قوم نوم واحلم زي ماك عايز... انا خلنيماني وشي نعمه..
وانت اصبر ساكتعلي الراجيك...
أصبحت يا الحبيبينومشيت للبناي ولقيتو شغال في أركويت..
ظبطنا أمورنا وبدينا البناء من جديد....
يوم الخميس بالمساء جاني عوض ومشينا نظبط بوشنا مع شبابالحلة..
ضربنا زين وجينا لي حجارناقدام البيت..
- هسا بكرةكيف..
- يا اخوي هوي انا الاسبوعكله شغال سهرات وعضامي قايمات علي دحين تمشي براك وتشوف نسابتك ديل... اللهيسهلَك..
*

----------


## waleed salih

*(14)
يا طارق انت عارفني ما بقدر امشي براي ياخي كدي عليك الله باركها..
- مالك.
- ياخي بس امشي معاي بكرة وانت معزوم وتاني ما تمشي
- بكرة بصحيك فجر
الصباح عوض جاني ناطي وشايل البن مقنَنْ ومعاهو اللقيمات
- بدينا في الرشاوي
- ياخي كدي قوم 
ضربنا شاينا وبيني وبينكم حنني عوض شديد..
شكله كدي ماهو قادر يمشي براهو 
.. اتهندمنا وسرقنا لنا ريحه من عمكم جبيرين ومشينا...
وصلنا جنب الباب وعوض قلبو يضرب تل تل وعرقان
- انت مالك ضارب الجرسه من هسي
- يا طارق عليك الله روق 
ضربنا الجرس
جا السواق فتح لنا الباب...
اتفضلوا اتفضلوا... دخلنا..
لقينالكم ابو البنيه قاعدلو في كرسي مهيل كدي في (النجيلة)
لابسلو ردا وفنيلة حمالات وكرشوا ناصله .وقاعد يقرالو في جريدي...
الشعر قايم احمر احمر في الصدر وتحت يدينو تقول قاعد يحننوا...
اخدنالنا قعدتاً جنبوا وهو يسأل في عوض وعوض مدنقر كأنه في امتحان شفوي...
جات أم البنيه... صلاتي علي محمد.. الشعر يلمعِ والشبشِب تستخسرعليه المشي في التراب... مرتاً سمحه ومهندمة..
- اهلا يا شباب اتفضلوا تعالوا لي جوة..
دخلنا علي صالة كدي ريحة البخور فيها تقول يا ليل البت الشغالة شايلا ليها بطانيه تشهيك البرد
- معليش يا شباب حبوبتكم كانت راقدة هنا وقالت عندها حمى
... اريتها حمتي كان دي بطانية حبوبتنا... تعالي شوفي بطاطين ناس عوض إن غتت رجليك ما تغتي راسك تقول ضاربها شيطان وريحة الكركار تدقشك من خشم الباب...
... وفجأة تظهر جكسويةعوض... قادر الله.. الشعر فايت نص الضهر
... سلمت علينا بي يدين يمين زي حلاوة قطن مرطبة وناعمة...
- كيف يا شباب... اهلا يا دكتور...
- والله تمام والحمدلله
- ماما نسيتي البريل كريم حقك والأتريكس
البريل كريم عرفناهو.... علي الأتريكس دة يطرشنا....
- هي امك بتستعمل بريل كريم.... 
- أيوة عشان ماتجيها قشرة...
- قادر الله.... جملة الإيمان خالتي سكينة إن بقوا حكولها راسها القشرة تملالها كوريه .
... من العيد للعيد تقعد ليها يومين في سوات الكركار وترسل لي حسنة بت خليل عشان تمشطها... والخرابة غليده تختلا تلات مخدات وتقعد فيهن وتهجر خالتي سكينة تحتها وكورية فيها كركار
وقشر ليمون في الطربيزة وكوز الموية الكبير داك موهط
وبي سلك كدي تبعبص في راس ام عوض من تصبح لا عند المغرب
ولامن ينتهن من مشاطن وقطيعتن.. وتشوف خالتي سكينة لافة المساير تحت أضانا
تحلف تقول سماعة كمبيوتر وشغالها بيها شات في الهوت ميل...
... سبحان الله شي شغال بريل كريم وشي كركار والدنيا كدي ماشي وكدي ماشي
وعوض يقولي يضع سره في أضعف خلقه... الأم بي بريل كريمها ويقولي سره...
... إيييي سر شنو...
... وفجأة تظهر سحر.... واااااااااااااااااااااضيقي أنا..
*

----------


## waleed salih

*(15)
يمين يا الحبيبين البت سمحة سماحتا تخلي الزول بي ريالتويلغلغ...
حاجبين زي البسطونة لامنيتنوها... العيون... نان هن عيون نصاح...
الجفون ليهن تنيه كدي ونعسانة موش زي ألاتي مدلدلات .
الرموش بالله زي جريد التَمْرةلامن تبقى رويانة... هسا دي رموش وألات عوض ديل رموش؟؟
الشفايف مبسَمِن يمين تقيسو بالملي... وين لي شفايف خالتيسكينة زي الطُباقة من سف التُمباك..
ولا شلاليف عوض!!
البنيه النخرة تقول شاحداها.. والفتحات ألاتها يمين البينسة يا دوب تدخلفيهن...
عاينت ليها وفي نخرين عوضسبحان الله ..
استغفرتك يا مالكروحي... البت دي العاجبها في الزول دة شنو...
الرقبة تحلف يمين تقول مواسنها زي الحيطة لامن تتبيض.... (لغة بنايين )
يمين عِرقاً ظاهر فيها مافي... موش زي ألت عوض عروقها ناطات تقول ضاربنه بيمقشاشة..(مكنسه)
الصدير قدامها زيالوزين... والخصر يمين قرب يكون مافي كله كله...
أنا لامن وصلت لي رجلينا تحت... ريقي نشف وشلاليفي انشققنزي شقيق البرد داك...
وبقيت أبلعفي ريقي... وارطب في شلاليفي بي لساني....
يمين اصابع رجلينها تقول مواسنهن بي قرقارة الأسودديك...
وعاملالها هلال أبيضبالمنكير في راس ضفرينها بس هلال رمضان... إن شفتو في ضُلمه تقوم تصومطوالي...
شايلالها صينيه ألت قزازوفيها كبايتين ألات عصير منقة... يمين الكبابي مبعجات من هِنيوهِني
وعاملات زي جنيفيرلوبيز فيحفل الأوسكار....
أما إن كانللأصابع الشايلة الصينيه... يمين منفخات زي القرقوش لامن يَخَمّر قبل ما يدخلوهوالفُرُن....
يمين أصابعينا دي إنحننوها تحلف تقول أم راس (البلح لامن يبدأ ينجض من راسو)...
- سلام ياشباب...
- اتفضل يا دكتور...
الدكترة تطير إن شاء الله...
... أنا هسا أبكي..
... ولا أكورك...
... ولا أعوعيرسمي...
وااااااااااا ضيقي.... وااااااااااا ضيقي.... وااااااااااا ضيقي.... 
يا سيدي الحسن تنجدني....
سحر قدمتلنا المنقه.. وسلمت علينا في يدينا...
جملة الايمان أنا لامن دقشت ايدي ايدها زي الضربنيماس...
عوض وبنيتو ابتسمولمابتسامتا خبيثه كدي... والبنيي جات اتوهططلها في كرسيجنبي...
يمين زي الأبكم... الربريبكله طارلي في راسي.... وجسمي سخن وبقيت كلي ماشي مويه..
شويتين جات الام ومعاها الحبُوبَة... يمين الحبُوبَة باستعوض...
- كيفنكم ياالحبيبين..
- الحمد للهبخير...
- ناس امك كيفنهنياعوض
- الحمد لله يا حاجة كويسينما عندهم عوجة
- مالك ما جبتهممعاك
- والله مشغولين شويي... اييمشغولين شنو... 
جكس عوض لابسالهافستاناً بصلي كدي فيهو خطوط حمراء خفيفة كدي
والشعر يلمع لاماهو لي وراء بي شيتا احمر كدي فيهو ورود... اذا كانتالام بتستعمل بريل كريم... 
لازمالبنيات بيستعملن شيتاً عمرنا ما سمعناهو...
الاضافرين راسن اخضر والباقي احمر ذي البتيخه لامن يشقوها لي اتنين... 
بيني وبينكم انا بقيت قاعد زيالمعْسَم وعندي قطيعه لاني قادر اتلفت اشوف في سحر
ولاني قادر اشوف في عوض وبنيتو... يمين العوارة الفيالدنيا كلها جاتني في الوكت داك..
*

----------


## midris3

*وليد يا وليد


وليد .. ها وليد تمها وليد وليد اسمعني تمها وليد وليد هوي ها وليد النب تتمها وليد عاين لي عان هنا وليد وليد تمها .. هوي وليد وليد تمها تهما ارح يا وليد ما تتمها وليد وليد عليك الله تمها  وليد عان لي عن هنا دا تمها وليد باقيها وين وليد هوي ها وليد وليد ياخي تم وليد وليد ها ما تتمها وليد ارحك تمها وليد ها وليد وليد ما تتمها انت عان اسمعني انت ما تميتها ليه وليد وليد هوي تمها
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*كاك تم بي راحتك 
ودي مساهمة مني




(16)
عاينت للصالة القدامنا مليانه زهريات وشِدَرا غريب غريب.. وواحدا ماشي مع الحيوط..
أنا من ولدوني غير النيم وصباح الخير والتَمُر والبرسيم آآبعرفلي شِدَر تاني...
دنقرت سرقتلي شوفه في رجلين سحر...
صلاتي علي محمد بالله جرحايه بالغلط ماها في والسفنجة حقتهم ذاتها مختلفه
يمين عامله زي حلاوة لَكُوم...
-عوض بي خباثه: طارق انت نسيت لسانك في الامتداد ولا شنو...
- عوض اختاني انا ان بقيت انفتحت تاني آآبسكت..
-سحر: أُخد راحتك يا دكتور....
- ياخي انت مالك شابكاني دكتور دكتور... نحن يا دوب في الأرانب...
- شنو يا دكتور التواضع دة كله...
- ابدا...
اتشجعت ولفيت واختلي شوفه في وجيها زي القمر في عز الصيف...
يمين عيوني قربن يقعاً في حجري من شدة البنيه دي...
خصلة من شعرها نازلة بين عيونها يمين زي الصبيطه مختوتة في مرتبة ألت قطن منجده جديده
وأصلو إن كان لي قلبي يمين قرب يمرق عندها عديل...
الله لا تكسبك يا عوض... انا ماني قادر على الجهجهة دي.... شكيتك علي الله..
- بديت برنامجك يا دكتور..
- والله الحمد لله شغالين في أركويت الأيام دي
- لكن غايتو ناس عجيبين خلاص... طلبة جامعيين وشغالين طُلب...
- ما تخافي ما قاعدين ناكل الناس...
البت دي ضحكت لامن دموعها نزلن... يمين السنون مرصوصات وبُيُض ذي غتيات أقلام الشيني..
ولامن ختت يدينها في وشها وصديرها طلع لااافوق... إستغفرتك يا مالك روحي ...
اليدين مليانات ومنديات بس تقول لقِيمَات ...
من الله خلقني ماشفتلي كيعان (جمع كوع) ناعمات وملس زي ديل... موش زي ألاتي مسودات ومقشرات
زي البُلطي قبُل ما ينضفوهو...
- بالغتة يا دكترة ما للدرجة دي...
ربكم رب الخير دخلت خالة البنيي ومعاها ويحيدتا مغتغتي من صوف راسها لي كرعينها... أسود في أسود
مافي شيتا فيها ظاهر غير عيونها ذي التمساح لامن يكون مطلع عيونه فوق المويه... ومنزلالا قماشاً
أسود كدي من راسها لي عند كتفينا ذي الشمله ألت الدخان... يا سيدي الحسن.... إييي دة شنو دة...
خالة البنيي سلمت علينا وقعدت...
- الزولة المغتغتة: معليش يا جماعة أنا لا أُصافح الرجال...
- منو القالك نحن رجال
- يمين الناس ديل بقو يزحوا من الضحك..
- دة كلام شنو يادكتور
- ياخي نحن شفع مانا رُجال....
ماني عارف... بس أنا باقيلي الناس ديل شايفننا أرقوزات...
اتونست معانا خالة البنية ودخلت لاجوة...
انا عشان اتفكى من الزرزير وقعت لي الخرابة المغتغتة دي في جرح...
وبيني وبينكم أنا عايز احاججها لامن الفطور يطلع ونمرق سالمين من هِني...
- هسا إنت شايفة سلامك لينا حرام...
- يعني غير مستحب...
- شوفي أنا ماني الشعراوي... بس أفشوا السلام بينكم...
- دة حديث في غير موضعه...
- إييي موضع شنو... سلام عليكم وحق الله بق الله دايرة تدخلك جهنم..
- ياخي انت بتبسط الأشياء بشكل غريب ومن غير أسانيد...
- ياخي ما تقعدي تحوقصي شي... وتمرقي لنا في الكلام الغلاد دة..
دحين سلامك علينا لاهو داير يغنينا ولاهو بيدخلك مع أبو لهب...
- شوف الجمعة الجاية إن شاء الله نخصصها للنقاش دة...
- يا سيدي الحسن هي فيها جمعة جاييه 
*

----------


## معراج

*وليد واصل اسلوب مميز ومشوق وقصة جميلة
                        	*

----------

